# putting virus protect on while infected



## 4just1don

I am not very literate when puters are concerned. I have tried numerous times to load both free and boughten and have been prevented always.

I downloaded or supposedly a bit ago,,,going now to see if its there and use able.

ANY advice is appreciated.


----------



## rusty baker

Go to C-Net and download free Avast or free AVG. Both are very good. 
http://download.cnet.com/AVG-AntiVirus-Free-2014/3000-2239_4-10320142.html


----------



## joed

Many viruses will prevent an antivirus from be loaded. You may have to manually clear the virus or reload your system.


----------



## fixrupr

Hi OP, 

Once a virus has infected your computer it's really tough to install an antivirus. That's usually one of the first things they're designed to prevent for obvious reasons. Like Joed said you may just have to wipe your computer's hard-drive and start over, depending on the level of damage that's already done. What is your virus doing?


----------



## digitalplumber

Old post but usually you can load in safe mode.


----------



## ddawg16

Yea, old post....

But another suggestion if you have more than one computer....pull the drive from the infected computer and using a spare SATA or IDE connector in your good computer (that has virus protection), plug in the drive and access it as if it was a second drive. The virus protection should scan it first to find the offending issue. This may not solve the whole problem....but it's one way to get it fixed.


----------



## mgp roofing

ddawg16 said:


> Yea, old post....
> 
> But another suggestion if you have more than one computer....pull the drive from the infected computer and using a spare SATA or IDE connector in your good computer (that has virus protection), plug in the drive and access it as if it was a second drive. The virus protection should scan it first to find the offending issue. This may not solve the whole problem....but it's one way to get it fixed.


+1. I've done this once myself, on a friend's computer, that turned out to have several different viruses--I was surprised the machine continued working as long as it did before it crashed


----------



## originalhandy

Easiest thing to do is install a Hiren Boot CD and boot to it (minixp) and run AVG from it. Much more simple than pulling drives etc.

You can run mal/spyware from the CD too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joed

Hiren can boot from a flash stick as well. That is how I have mine setup.


----------



## OhmZoned

I would try to use the Kaspsersky Rescue Disk. You can burn the ISO to a USB drive or a DVD and boot from it. This will prevent Windows (and the virus) from loading before it can be cleaned. Once you run Kaspersky Rescue and clean off the drive, you should be able to load on a new AV program.

http://support.kaspersky.com/us/viruses/rescuedisk/

You can also check out MalwareBytes and SuperAntiSpyware, both have been helpful to me in the past.


----------



## PaulBob

All good advice above but it really depends on what you use the computer for.

I make my living on my computer and I don't believe in virus protection because it doesn't really work that well.. Virus programs find viruses the same way police investigators use fingerprints to find bad guys.. If they don't already have the fingerprint on file, the virus slides right in and does its thing.. 

When I first got married a long long time ago in a galaxy far far away, my wife was arguing that her Kaspersky was the best.. She didn't understand that its only as good as the fingerprint database it has.. So I wrote a small code snippet and gave it to her and recorded all her keystroke to prove my point. 

The best defense is not to run or open attachments on an important machine.



If your computer is just a toy for you than then just make a bootable disk with AV on it or put the drive in another computer and clean it.. Depending on what virus(es) you have, I'd say you chances of success is about 60% to 70%.. Some of those buggers are designed to hide a back up copy of themselves to reinstall.. 

If your computer is a money maker like mine, than I would suggest zeroing the drive with DBAN, then format, then reload everything from scratch.

Stop running executable files or opening things from unknown sources. Get a copy of firefox and load it up with NoScript, AdBlockPlus and DoNotTrackMe add-ons.. Dump your POP3 email if you have one and stick to a web based email like gmail where they can virus check everything you get.

And the most important rule to follow... ALWAYS BACK UP YOUR STUFF ON A REGULAR BASIS...


----------



## del schisler

4just1don said:


> I am not very literate when puters are concerned. I have tried numerous times to load both free and boughten and have been prevented always.
> 
> I downloaded or supposedly a bit ago,,,going now to see if its there and use able.
> 
> ANY advice is appreciated.


you may have to do the down load from safe-mode , do you know how to get their and do the down load, i bet the virus will not let you down load from a site how do you know you have a virus ?? need more info. avist or avg are free and work good also mallwarebytes is another good one , just do a google search for each one and it will take you to the site, most virus are removed from safe-mode but some can be removed from just window's , good luck


----------



## Tzeny

*Rescue CD*

Use a rescue CD. Try the AVG one.


----------



## yipching

originalhandy said:


> Easiest thing to do is install a Hiren Boot CD and boot to it (minixp) and run AVG from it. Much more simple than pulling drives etc.
> 
> You can run mal/spyware from the CD too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Agree. Hiren's is a life saver.


----------



## Mucatinter

It might have been discussed before, but I am also a HUGE fan of Hitman, this is a cloud based program, so as long as you have access to the Internet you are going to have the latest data. It is also something that you can put on a USB flash drive.


----------



## Deja-vue

I'll put in my 2 cents here, been in the Computer Business since 1994 and have been fighting Viruses ever since.
The only answer that i would choose acceptable is the one from OhmZoned.
One other User suggested Hirens, alright.

All others, try again.
If you have a Virus that is powerful enough to lock you out of your System, (FBI-Virus for example)you'll need to run a Virus scan in it's own (linux) environment. So download Kaspersky Rescue or the Hirens CD and let the System remove the heavy hitters.
Once you are able to boot into Windows again, still run these:

1. Rkill
2. Combofix
3. Malwarebytes
3. Adware Cleaner
4. CCleaner

In that order.
(at your own risk, of course.)
You'll be surprised how many Viruses and Trojans are still found by these Tools.
All of them are available for free at Bleepingcomputer.com

Unless you caught the famous Cryptolocker. Then you are on your own.
This is why a recent good Backup of your System is so important.
Cheers,


----------



## PD_Lape

Tzeny said:


> Use a rescue CD. Try the AVG one.


Loading from safe mode or flash drives work but the AVG rescue CD does work like magic. I have used it multiple times now so I highly recommend it. It's pretty easy to use too.


----------

